# lost lease after 20 years!



## kman (Aug 13, 2005)

Just to rant a little. I lost my lease thanks to a total d...bag! The treasurer of our lease decided that we needed a "contract" and wrote one and sent it to our 84 year old land owner without telling anyone else. 25 year lease and 12 pages long, land owner said no thanks and I do not want to lease anymore. We have 60 days to get our stuff off.

I really can't fault the landowner but it really stinks, I will really miss the place!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

keep a hand on yer purse strings...
your "treasurer" has some things needing answered...
BTW where is said prop located?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Call the landowner yourself and make a pitch. All he can say is no....


----------



## kman (Aug 13, 2005)

The property was in Loma Alta off of Dolan Creek road north of Del Rio. Our treasurer took over for his father who passed away a couple of years ago. This really floored the rest of us, the landowner was really ticked off and did not care that the rest of us knew nothing of the contract he wrote .


----------



## kman (Aug 13, 2005)

One member has been on the place for 35 years and he has been calling her and today she finally just said that was it. She had thought about it and we need to go get our stuff. He was the one that had the best shot of saving it.
Oh well, I have always wanted to hunt Mexico.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

know the area well... trucked lotsa steers outta there.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Raw deal but he went all out city-boy on the country folks. I'd kick you off too, I've seen me do it.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

That stinks. I hunt off of Dolan Creek Road as well. We lost one of our properties in February. Landowner of that particular property gave it to his kids, who are going to subdivide and sell it off. Unfortunately, that's the nature of the business.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Years ago when i was stupid about such things i got invited to hunt a Pike County Illinois farm numerous times a year. I pitched the landowner that hey we would be happy to lease it from you and secure a spot. He very directly said that that is not how hunting around here works and i was there cuz he wanted me there and enjoyed all of it. That if i wanted to bring that texas style to his old school farm then i could just stay in texas. That i was welcome anytime any hour unless i ever mentioned that lease bull again......

So i didnt....and hunted many years on a dream piece of land.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## rangerfab (Aug 22, 2012)

We ended a 20 yr lease on your family ranch in starr county and havent hunted it in 14 yrs since but our cousins next store have leased to the same family since 1964 pretty cool to see they have lasted that long.

And most of the lease has been by handshake and check in the mail never really had problems but I can see how a contract can tick an old timer off.....im sure my family would be ticked off by a contract. 

Our leasing mostly was by a hand shake or phone call and check in the mail by a certain date that was contract enough.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

So the guy gave an 84 year old lady a 25 yr contract??? Brilliant.


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

That is one dumb treasurer. I lease to about 58 hunters, and if one of them presented me with a "contract" like that, I'd make him pack his **** and get off that very day or I would doze it. As a landowner, you have to protect yourself. Lease values are skyrocketing, and in 20 years I guarantee you'll be paying 2 or 3 times that amount for the same spot. I change prices for my hunters occasionally, due to certain conditions and herd health. For instance, this is my first year working with TPWD on a strict game mngmt program, so I lowered my lease/per hunter amount from 2250/gun to 2000/gun, just because it was strictly a culling year, no trophies taken. I told them I will keep that price for the next 3 or 4 years (again, with a handshake to seal the deal), but once we start seeing notable differences and increases in horn sizes, the price will go up. And once we start seeing deer over 160 class on a regular basis, I'll double the lease cost from 2 to 4k/year. It's all dependent on the quality of the deer. ANY RANCHER would throw hat contract back in that treasurers face because that's not how the business works. As time goes by, lease prices go up, mainly because their are fewer and fewer large ranches that can hold a lot of hunters, and the demand for prime spots is growing VERY RAPIDLY. So far, since the first of the year, on this website alone, I've gotten over 30 PM's asking if I had any availabilities on my place. 

That sucks for you man, that guy is a first class idiot for doing that. Sorry for your loss


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

WOW.......He put a contract in the face of an 84yr old landowner a contract after 25 years????? You can fix a lot of things.....but you can't fix STUPID!!!!!!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Send her a thank you note telling how much you appericate the memory's you will have of the place.
List some of the special things

At the end, say if she ever reconsidered please let you know....

It might or might not work...


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Muddskipper said:


> Send her a thank you note telling how much you appericate the memory's you will have of the place.
> List some of the special things
> 
> At the end, say if she ever reconsidered please let you know....
> ...


Exactly....might work she may just be angry and frustrated still over the mess.Send that letter and give her time to cool down she is a older women and you have to be patient with her.The worst that could happen is she say no.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Be sure to mention the previous treasurer will no longer be included as a member.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

tec said:


> Be sure to mention the previous treasurer will no longer be included as a member.


And that you and the other leasee's whipped his ***.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

kman said:


> The property was in Loma Alta off of Dolan Creek road north of Del Rio. Our treasurer took over for his father who passed away a couple of years ago. This really floored the rest of us, the landowner was really ticked off and did not care that the rest of us knew nothing of the contract he wrote .


I used to hunt a ranch at the very end of Dolan Creek road. That was a fantastic place.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*But. I will risk a dollar bet*

Bet that landowner talks to a lawyer and uses a written lease if she leases it to new hunters. Its usually the landowner who imposes a hard lease on the hunters these days.

Is she getting oil and gas money now so that she really doesn't need to lease it to cover taxes, etc?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

There's always a Lease **** that ruins it ... ! Bummer man ...

Edit - Really? **** is censored? That makes NO sense. Huh ... I mean, it's certianly not profanity.


----------



## kman (Aug 13, 2005)

Like several of y'all suggested, I will write a letter to thank her for all of the years she has leased to us and who knows she may reconsider. She says that she is not going to lease to anyone else, and she definitely does not need the money.
I think it just boils down to her thinking we were trying to take advantage of her and like I said, I do not blame her at all. It is just hard to take that the other members were not informed of the proposed contract.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Rancher86 said:


> That is one dumb treasurer. I lease to about 58 hunters, and if one of them presented me with a "contract" like that, I'd make him pack his **** and get off that very day or I would doze it. As a landowner, you have to protect yourself. Lease values are skyrocketing, and in 20 years I guarantee you'll be paying 2 or 3 times that amount for the same spot. I change prices for my hunters occasionally, due to certain conditions and herd health. For instance, this is my first year working with TPWD on a strict game mngmt program, so I lowered my lease/per hunter amount from 2250/gun to 2000/gun, just because it was strictly a culling year, no trophies taken. I told them I will keep that price for the next 3 or 4 years (again, with a handshake to seal the deal), but once we start seeing notable differences and increases in horn sizes, the price will go up. And once we start seeing deer over 160 class on a regular basis, I'll double the lease cost from 2 to 4k/year. It's all dependent on the quality of the deer. ANY RANCHER would throw hat contract back in that treasurers face because that's not how the business works. As time goes by, lease prices go up, mainly because their are fewer and fewer large ranches that can hold a lot of hunters, and the demand for prime spots is growing VERY RAPIDLY. So far, since the first of the year, on this website alone, I've gotten over 30 PM's asking if I had any availabilities on my place.
> 
> That sucks for you man, that guy is a first class idiot for doing that. Sorry for your loss


please post more, this place needs more people like you to keep things interesting.

Where else can you find a 20 something year old that inherited 15,000 acres or roughly $40-50 million in assets that says he was given nothing and made it all on his own?

A big thank you to Al Gore for inventing the internet.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Another perspective:

I lease to over 80 hunters. I cannot imagine a hunting lease without a written lease.

I had a group once who didn't want to sign a lease... I asked them what would happen if they got loosened up one night and let the camp fire get out and burned several million dollars in timber.

The Banker among them decided he didn't want to hunt at all if he was going to be liable to anyone...LOL

All is well until something goes wrong ... those handshakes aren't worth much then.


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

KASH said:


> So the guy gave an 84 year old lady a 25 yr contract??? Brilliant.


x2


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

troutphishin said:


> please post more, this place needs more people like you to keep things interesting.
> 
> Where else can you find a 20 something year old that inherited 15,000 acres or roughly $40-50 million in assets that says he was given nothing and made it all on his own?
> 
> A big thank you to al gore for inventing the internet.


lmfao!


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Why did you have to quote him troutphisher???? I was doin just fine with him on my ignore list. 


Oh, and


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Rancher86 said:


> That is one dumb treasurer. I lease to about 58 hunters, and if one of them presented me with a "contract" like that, I'd make him pack his **** and get off that very day or I would doze it. As a landowner, you have to protect yourself. Lease values are skyrocketing, and in 20 years I guarantee you'll be paying 2 or 3 times that amount for the same spot. I change prices for my hunters occasionally, due to certain conditions and herd health. For instance, this is my first year working with TPWD on a strict game mngmt program, so I lowered my lease/per hunter amount from 2250/gun to 2000/gun, just because it was strictly a culling year, no trophies taken. I told them I will keep that price for the next 3 or 4 years (again, with a handshake to seal the deal), but once we start seeing notable differences and increases in horn sizes, the price will go up. And once we start seeing deer over 160 class on a regular basis, I'll double the lease cost from 2 to 4k/year. It's all dependent on the quality of the deer. ANY RANCHER would throw hat contract back in that treasurers face because that's not how the business works. As time goes by, lease prices go up, mainly because their are fewer and fewer large ranches that can hold a lot of hunters, and the demand for prime spots is growing VERY RAPIDLY. So far, since the first of the year, on this website alone, I've gotten over 30 PM's asking if I had any availabilities on my place.
> 
> That sucks for you man, that guy is a first class idiot for doing that. Sorry for your loss


LOL whatever.........


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

You guys are just mad he hasn't returned your pm's.:rotfl:


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

troutphishin said:


> Where else can you find a 20 something year old that inherited 15,000 acres or roughly $40-50 million in assets that says he was given nothing and made it all on his own?


As for me, I started with nothing, and have so far managed to hang on to most of it.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

AvianQuest said:


> As for me, I started with nothing, and have so far managed to hang on to most of it.


 That's funny right there buddy, green incoming.:cheers:


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

troutphishin said:


> please post more, this place needs more people like you to keep things interesting.
> 
> Where else can you find a 20 something year old that inherited 15,000 acres or roughly $40-50 million in assets that says he was given nothing and made it all on his own?
> 
> A big thank you to Al Gore for inventing the internet.


Jesus Christ, I was just making the point that the old lady was right in now accepting the contract. Conditions change, deer change, and that goes hand hand with lease/values. 
So shove it you *****. Of course I inherited my land, as 99% of big landowners do you ingnorant *****. I even pointed out how hard it is to turn a profit, and diversification is absolutely necessary. I did make my own money, not through ranching, but through 2 companies I started providing water to the frack rigs. Nothing to do with the Ranch. How is what I said not true? That treasurer wanted to give a 84 year old woman a 20 year contract, basically locking in their lease rates, which I'm sure are relatively low know to what the will be in 20 years. Are you retarded or something? Why is it that everyone on here takes a stab at me because I own a large ranch (inherited of course, oh, except for the 800 acres I bought last year on a 5 year note, and that wouldn't be possible without income from deer hunters. I 100% guarantee you that in year 2034, lease rates will not be 2-4k as they are now. The demand is exploding for spots, and that allows us landowners to up the price, along with horn quality and a good Biologist. What the hell is wrong with you? I inherited my place just like my mother did before me, and my grandmother did before her, and my great-grandfather is the one who originally bought it in the 20's. I'd like to see you point out just one, just one ranch that is over 10,000 acres that wasn't inherited. I'll give you $100 dollars if you can prove it, and I'm a man of my word, not a scumbag like you. The only people buying land now are hotshots out of Dallas and Houston who can purchase 1000 acres for 2.2 million dollars (price in my country), and don't even run cattle on them! They are more like vacation spots.

So yes, I did MAKE MY OWN MONEY that had nothing to do with me inheriting my ranch you incompentent. I sold both businesses and could retire right now, at 27, and live a very comfortable life. Not because of the ranch, but because I caught the Eagle Ford Shale play early and found a niche in the market and filled it. It's people like you that make assumptions based on age (like me being a "ultra young 27 year old" that are complete incompetents and, frankly, jealous. I come from over 100 years of cattle ranchers, I my kids will get my land one day. THAT'S HOW IT WORKS NOW!!! You will never, ever see anyone go into a bank and take a 15,000,000$ loan out on a ranch and expect to turn a profit and actually be able to pay back that 70 year 6% interest loan. Good luck with finding someone who's done that. So F-off, you know nothing about me and how hard I've worked for what I've got. Oh, and I just started another business running a camp for workers in the Ford Shale play region. It's gonna be a money maker too... and guess what, not one penny of mommy or daddies money attributed to that. My parents as well as my brother are dead now, and left me with nothing but a large tract of land, and a 650k note, oh, and yes they did leave me some money. $30,000 COMBINED LIFE INSURANCE THAT'S IT!!!!! , which barely covered their funeral costs, and didn't even get near to covering the estate tax. Well over a million. I'm still paying that down. 
You pick on me because I am young, but I guarantee you I know 100% more than you do of what it takes to run a large operation, and dealing with hunters, and that those "contracts" hunters try to make landowners sign, never, ever, ever come to fruition. I know, I've been presented with them along with over a dozen other ranchers I know. In 20 years, I guarantee you lease rates will triple AT LEAST, due to city expansion and less land to hunt. And for people like me who inherited land, and are cutting it up and selling it off. Not me, ranching is my passion, and I've dumped a lot of my money from my other business' into it just to keep it going (especially during the drought). 
So go crawl back in your hole where you belong. 
If you think I'm wrong, or making this up, call me then. (325) 2481812. Because I can prove it. You're an incompetent old ***** who thinks he knows it all just because you're older than I am, and I have probably accomplished more in 27 years than you will in your whole life. I'll rest easy tomorrow night knowing that. People like you that make assumptions not backed by any knowledge or fact are just plain idiots. I'd love to catch someone like you in a parking lot somewhere and show you what a ropers callused hands can do to a man's face. You're a coward, plain and simple. 
So yes, I have made it on my own. All while dealing with my father's, mother, and brother's death in the last 6 years. That's my whole family. You have no idea how hard I've worked to get where I'm at, you freakin *****. Go back to working in your cubicle with your lotioned hands where you belong.

And yes, I have gotten a lot of PM's asking for lease openings. But we've had the same group of guys for a long time, with few coming and going. I don't know why y'all jump all over me when I state common sense stuff, whereas I have experience leasing to hunters, y'all don't. You're on the other side of the fence. A 20 year contract? If you support that, you're a freakin idiot. No landowner in their right mind would take that.

And yes, please but me on your ignore list if you can't handle what I'm saying. Please. I have experience in the matter, so I thought I would chime in. I'm about done with this forum and all the d-bags like you that "look down on someone" for inheriting land, and don't believe a young man who takes risks that pay off can actually make it in this world. Y'all are dinosaurs, and it clearly shows. You guys are something else. I said nothing wrong and supported the original post, some of y'all did too, then turned on me just because my age and how I inherited land? A little insecure are we? Crawl back in your holes you pansies


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

That was eye opening this Friday morning...interesting read to start the day. Now back to thanking the good Lord for my 196 acres of inherited land and not dealing with a lease.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Rancher86 said:


> Jesus Christ, I was just making the point that the old lady was right in now accepting the contract. Conditions change, deer change, and that goes hand hand with lease/values.
> So shove it you *****. Of course I inherited my land, as 99% of big landowners do you ingnorant *****. I even pointed out how hard it is to turn a profit, and diversification is absolutely necessary. I did make my own money, not through ranching, but through 2 companies I started providing water to the frack rigs. Nothing to do with the Ranch. How is what I said not true? That treasurer wanted to give a 84 year old woman a 20 year contract, basically locking in their lease rates, which I'm sure are relatively low know to what the will be in 20 years. Are you retarded or something? Why is it that everyone on here takes a stab at me because I own a large ranch (inherited of course, oh, except for the 800 acres I bought last year on a 5 year note, and that wouldn't be possible without income from deer hunters. I 100% guarantee you that in year 2034, lease rates will not be 2-4k as they are now. The demand is exploding for spots, and that allows us landowners to up the price, along with horn quality and a good Biologist. What the hell is wrong with you? I inherited my place just like my mother did before me, and my grandmother did before her, and my great-grandfather is the one who originally bought it in the 20's. I'd like to see you point out just one, just one ranch that is over 10,000 acres that wasn't inherited. I'll give you $100 dollars if you can prove it, and I'm a man of my word, not a scumbag like you. The only people buying land now are hotshots out of Dallas and Houston who can purchase 1000 acres for 2.2 million dollars (price in my country), and don't even run cattle on them! They are more like vacation spots.
> 
> So yes, I did MAKE MY OWN MONEY that had nothing to do with me inheriting my ranch you incompentent. I sold both businesses and could retire right now, at 27, and live a very comfortable life. Not because of the ranch, but because I caught the Eagle Ford Shale play early and found a niche in the market and filled it. It's people like you that make assumptions based on age (like me being a "ultra young 27 year old" that are complete incompetents and, frankly, jealous. I come from over 100 years of cattle ranchers, I my kids will get my land one day. THAT'S HOW IT WORKS NOW!!! You will never, ever see anyone go into a bank and take a 15,000,000$ loan out on a ranch and expect to turn a profit and actually be able to pay back that 70 year 6% interest loan. Good luck with finding someone who's done that. So F-off, you know nothing about me and how hard I've worked for what I've got. Oh, and I just started another business running a camp for workers in the Ford Shale play region. It's gonna be a money maker too... and guess what, not one penny of mommy or daddies money attributed to that. My parents as well as my brother are dead now, and left me with nothing but a large tract of land, and a 650k note, oh, and yes they did leave me some money. $30,000 COMBINED LIFE INSURANCE THAT'S IT!!!!! , which barely covered their funeral costs, and didn't even get near to covering the estate tax. Well over a million. I'm still paying that down.
> ...


You are a pompous little jack###.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

troutphishin said:


> please post more, this place needs more people like you to keep things interesting.
> 
> Where else can you find a 20 something year old that inherited 15,000 acres or roughly $40-50 million in assets that says he was given nothing and made it all on his own?
> 
> A big thank you to Al Gore for inventing the internet.





Rancher86 said:


> Jesus Christ, I was just making the point that the old lady was right in now accepting the contract. Conditions change, deer change, and that goes hand hand with lease/values.
> So shove it you *****. Of course I inherited my land, as 99% of big landowners do you ingnorant *****. I even pointed out how hard it is to turn a profit, and diversification is absolutely necessary. I did make my own money, not through ranching, but through 2 companies I started providing water to the frack rigs. Nothing to do with the Ranch. How is what I said not true? That treasurer wanted to give a 84 year old woman a 20 year contract, basically locking in their lease rates, which I'm sure are relatively low know to what the will be in 20 years. Are you retarded or something? Why is it that everyone on here takes a stab at me because I own a large ranch (inherited of course, oh, except for the 800 acres I bought last year on a 5 year note, and that wouldn't be possible without income from deer hunters. I 100% guarantee you that in year 2034, lease rates will not be 2-4k as they are now. The demand is exploding for spots, and that allows us landowners to up the price, along with horn quality and a good Biologist. What the hell is wrong with you? I inherited my place just like my mother did before me, and my grandmother did before her, and my great-grandfather is the one who originally bought it in the 20's. I'd like to see you point out just one, just one ranch that is over 10,000 acres that wasn't inherited. I'll give you $100 dollars if you can prove it, and I'm a man of my word, not a scumbag like you. The only people buying land now are hotshots out of Dallas and Houston who can purchase 1000 acres for 2.2 million dollars (price in my country), and don't even run cattle on them! They are more like vacation spots.
> 
> So yes, I did MAKE MY OWN MONEY that had nothing to do with me inheriting my ranch you incompentent. I sold both businesses and could retire right now, at 27, and live a very comfortable life. Not because of the ranch, but because I caught the Eagle Ford Shale play early and found a niche in the market and filled it. It's people like you that make assumptions based on age (like me being a "ultra young 27 year old" that are complete incompetents and, frankly, jealous. I come from over 100 years of cattle ranchers, I my kids will get my land one day. THAT'S HOW IT WORKS NOW!!! You will never, ever see anyone go into a bank and take a 15,000,000$ loan out on a ranch and expect to turn a profit and actually be able to pay back that 70 year 6% interest loan. Good luck with finding someone who's done that. So F-off, you know nothing about me and how hard I've worked for what I've got. Oh, and I just started another business running a camp for workers in the Ford Shale play region. It's gonna be a money maker too... and guess what, not one penny of mommy or daddies money attributed to that. My parents as well as my brother are dead now, and left me with nothing but a large tract of land, and a 650k note, oh, and yes they did leave me some money. $30,000 COMBINED LIFE INSURANCE THAT'S IT!!!!! , which barely covered their funeral costs, and didn't even get near to covering the estate tax. Well over a million. I'm still paying that down.
> ...


Whatcha got trout? Seems Rancher won the interwebz this beautiful friday morning.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

*Rancher86 *: I did not read your whole post, but I hope at some point you find some peace and happiness.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*If the frac water you are selling comes from your inherited ranch*

Oh well.

My only beef with inherited farms and ranches is this.

Guy A inherits a restaurant or a real estate or other business and it goes belly up, maybe not his fault, just the times. Nobody sheds a tear.

Guy B inherits a farm or ranch and everyone is supposed to think "heritage", "mom and apple pie" and lets save the farmers and ranchers.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Rancher86 said:


> Jesus Christ, I was just making the point that the old lady was right in now accepting the contract. Conditions change, deer change, and that goes hand hand with lease/values.
> So shove it you *****. Of course I inherited my land, as 99% of big landowners do you ingnorant *****. I even pointed out how hard it is to turn a profit, and diversification is absolutely necessary. I did make my own money, not through ranching, but through 2 companies I started providing water to the frack rigs. Nothing to do with the Ranch. How is what I said not true? That treasurer wanted to give a 84 year old woman a 20 year contract, basically locking in their lease rates, which I'm sure are relatively low know to what the will be in 20 years. Are you retarded or something? Why is it that everyone on here takes a stab at me because I own a large ranch (inherited of course, oh, except for the 800 acres I bought last year on a 5 year note, and that wouldn't be possible without income from deer hunters. I 100% guarantee you that in year 2034, lease rates will not be 2-4k as they are now. The demand is exploding for spots, and that allows us landowners to up the price, along with horn quality and a good Biologist. What the hell is wrong with you? I inherited my place just like my mother did before me, and my grandmother did before her, and my great-grandfather is the one who originally bought it in the 20's. I'd like to see you point out just one, just one ranch that is over 10,000 acres that wasn't inherited. I'll give you $100 dollars if you can prove it, and I'm a man of my word, not a scumbag like you. The only people buying land now are hotshots out of Dallas and Houston who can purchase 1000 acres for 2.2 million dollars (price in my country), and don't even run cattle on them! They are more like vacation spots.
> 
> So yes, I did MAKE MY OWN MONEY that had nothing to do with me inheriting my ranch you incompentent. I sold both businesses and could retire right now, at 27, and live a very comfortable life. Not because of the ranch, but because I caught the Eagle Ford Shale play early and found a niche in the market and filled it. It's people like you that make assumptions based on age (like me being a "ultra young 27 year old" that are complete incompetents and, frankly, jealous. I come from over 100 years of cattle ranchers, I my kids will get my land one day. THAT'S HOW IT WORKS NOW!!! You will never, ever see anyone go into a bank and take a 15,000,000$ loan out on a ranch and expect to turn a profit and actually be able to pay back that 70 year 6% interest loan. Good luck with finding someone who's done that. So F-off, you know nothing about me and how hard I've worked for what I've got. Oh, and I just started another business running a camp for workers in the Ford Shale play region. It's gonna be a money maker too... and guess what, not one penny of mommy or daddies money attributed to that. My parents as well as my brother are dead now, and left me with nothing but a large tract of land, and a 650k note, oh, and yes they did leave me some money. $30,000 COMBINED LIFE INSURANCE THAT'S IT!!!!! , which barely covered their funeral costs, and didn't even get near to covering the estate tax. Well over a million. I'm still paying that down.
> ...


You're going to need some extremely long pliers to dig the hook out of your stomach. Might as well just cut the line and let it rust out.

Like I said, please post more often.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Rancher86 said:


> Jesus Christ, I was just making the point that the old lady was right in now accepting the contract. Conditions change, deer change, and that goes hand hand with lease/values.
> So shove it you *****. Of course I inherited my land, as 99% of big landowners do you ingnorant *****. I even pointed out how hard it is to turn a profit, and diversification is absolutely necessary. I did make my own money, not through ranching, but through 2 companies I started providing water to the frack rigs. Nothing to do with the Ranch. How is what I said not true? That treasurer wanted to give a 84 year old woman a 20 year contract, basically locking in their lease rates, which I'm sure are relatively low know to what the will be in 20 years. Are you retarded or something? Why is it that everyone on here takes a stab at me because I own a large ranch (inherited of course, oh, except for the 800 acres I bought last year on a 5 year note, and that wouldn't be possible without income from deer hunters. I 100% guarantee you that in year 2034, lease rates will not be 2-4k as they are now. The demand is exploding for spots, and that allows us landowners to up the price, along with horn quality and a good Biologist. What the hell is wrong with you? I inherited my place just like my mother did before me, and my grandmother did before her, and my great-grandfather is the one who originally bought it in the 20's. I'd like to see you point out just one, just one ranch that is over 10,000 acres that wasn't inherited. I'll give you $100 dollars if you can prove it, and I'm a man of my word, not a scumbag like you. The only people buying land now are hotshots out of Dallas and Houston who can purchase 1000 acres for 2.2 million dollars (price in my country), and don't even run cattle on them! They are more like vacation spots.
> 
> So yes, I did MAKE MY OWN MONEY that had nothing to do with me inheriting my ranch you incompentent. I sold both businesses and could retire right now, at 27, and live a very comfortable life. Not because of the ranch, but because I caught the Eagle Ford Shale play early and found a niche in the market and filled it. It's people like you that make assumptions based on age (like me being a "ultra young 27 year old" that are complete incompetents and, frankly, jealous. I come from over 100 years of cattle ranchers, I my kids will get my land one day. THAT'S HOW IT WORKS NOW!!! You will never, ever see anyone go into a bank and take a 15,000,000$ loan out on a ranch and expect to turn a profit and actually be able to pay back that 70 year 6% interest loan. Good luck with finding someone who's done that. So F-off, you know nothing about me and how hard I've worked for what I've got. Oh, and I just started another business running a camp for workers in the Ford Shale play region. It's gonna be a money maker too... and guess what, not one penny of mommy or daddies money attributed to that. My parents as well as my brother are dead now, and left me with nothing but a large tract of land, and a 650k note, oh, and yes they did leave me some money. $30,000 COMBINED LIFE INSURANCE THAT'S IT!!!!! , which barely covered their funeral costs, and didn't even get near to covering the estate tax. Well over a million. I'm still paying that down.
> ...


The older you get the more you will come to realize one thing. That is the fact you put too much of your personal business out there. That is why you are recieveing these internet butt rapings all the time. Once you learn to stay back, be quiet, mind your own business and demand others stay out of your business, you will be recieved much better in the future. Laying all your junk out there at one time just takes all your ammunition away.

It reminds me of a joke. Kid comes home with a watermelon and his granny asks, "Boy, I said Boy where did you get that watermelon"? He said "I showed my pee-pee in a contest and I won the contest so they gave me a watermelon". Granny replies "Boy you can go to town and show them all your pee-pee"!!! He fires back "But Granny I didn't show em all my pee-pee, I just showed enough to win".

If you don't understand what I said here, I can help you.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

wal1809 said:


> The older you get the more you will come to realize one thing. That is the fact you put too much of your personal business out there. That is why you are recieveing these internet butt rapings all the time. Once you learn to stay back, be quiet, mind your own business and demand others stay out of your business, you will be recieved much better in the future. Laying all your junk out there at one time just takes all your ammunition away.
> 
> It reminds me of a joke. Kid comes home with a watermelon and his granny asks, "Boy, I said Boy where did you get that watermelon"? He said "I showed my pee-pee in a contest and I won the contest so they gave me a watermelon". Granny replies "Boy you can go to town and show them all your pee-pee"!!! He fires back "But Granny I didn't show em all my pee-pee, I just showed enough to win".
> 
> If you don't understand what I said here, I can help you.


What?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> *
> 
> Rancher86 *: I did not read your whole post, but I hope at some point you find some peace and happiness.


The post will be out in paperback before long.


----------



## dbarber22 (May 29, 2012)

Rancher, I am usually more impressed with the people that have a lot of assets inherited or made on their own, that don't tell anybody about it


----------



## Salt Assault (Dec 3, 2004)

I would like to collect the $100.
The ranch is 55,000 acres and its called the Rockpile and it does have a website. The guy that just bought it is 87 yrs old and out of Midland, Tx. So he definitely did not inherit it and he still goes into his office everyday.


----------

